# Fruit of the Loom Heavy Cotton- opinion plz



## mcwmcw (Mar 15, 2009)

Id like to hear what others have to say about Fruit of the Looms 90/10 Heavy Cotton shirts. Suppliers?

Ive had one of these shirts for about 11-12 years now and after that many years of wear and wash it is still in great shape- no pilling (which I love), collar still tight, pretty soft, has kept its shape very well. It also has a great slim/tall fit (label doesnt specify "tall", but I assume it is).

Ive been screenprinting for about a year now using mostly Alstyle, but I think I may have to try out some Fruit of the Loom soon.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

mcwmcw said:


> Id like to hear what others have to say about Fruit of the Looms 90/10 Heavy Cotton shirts.
> Ive had one of these shirts for about 11-12 years now and after that many years of wear and wash it is still in great shape- no pilling (which I love), collar still tight, pretty soft, has kept its shape very well.
> Thoughts? Thanks!


You might be surprised at the change over the years.

I quit FOL cotton years ago after having a repeat event customer have shrinkage problems. I actually prefer the FOL 50/50 to the Gildan 50/50 and I prefer *ANY* 50/50 over the Jerzees.

I don't think any of the current crop compare well to way back.

I came across a Jerzees from about 10 years ago in a pile of shirts. When I picked it up it was very heavy and thick. I looked at the label and saw it was a Jerzees. I was stunned at the difference to current quality.


----------



## Hiway (Apr 8, 2011)

Gildan 2000 and Anvil 979 are my dominant selections. 

I'd love to get my hands on some of those HD Motorclothes manufactured goods though- there are some tees they have I would pay the premium for for personal shirts, you know?


----------



## hazeremover (Mar 31, 2011)

The FOL Lofteez or the Gildan Ultra cotton are what I like to use for high quality screening and long term tee stability. If the extra bucks are available, it's Champion 7 oz. or Jerzees. FOL's quality has been up and down over the past decade but the lofteez are the only ones that have been the most consistent for quality.

The Hanes Beefy T is a crap shoot though. The Honderas mill are excellent but the Nicaragua mill ones are hopeless from a shape standpoint. Shrinking up, bulging out, neck seams uneven. Surprising because the Beefy tee has always been reliable.

Harley-Davidson used them for years until they went private label back in the 90's. They also used Steadman and Signal brand (remember those?) brands. I agree Tygeron. Tees aren't what they used to be.

When I used to work for the Harley print shops, I'd run my black tee personal stuff on the heavy HD tees, S/S and L/S. One of the best canvases for simulated process prints. Still have some blanks on stashed away.


----------



## Hiway (Apr 8, 2011)

hazeremover said:


> ... The Honderas mill are excellent but the Nicaragua mill ones are hopeless from a shape standpoint. ...
> 
> Harley-Davidson used them for years until they went private label back in the 90's. They also used Steadman and Signal brand (remember those?) brands. I agree Tygeron. Tees aren't what they used to be.
> 
> When I used to work for the Harley print shops, I'd run my black tee personal stuff on the heavy HD tees, S/S and L/S. One of the best canvases for simulated process prints. Still have some blanks on stashed away.


You are correct about the Honduras- my current fav shirt is coming out of there made by Red Kap.

Much obliged on the trip down memory lane over Steadman and Signal- they had a drop tail s/s I would kill to get my hands on now...7oz I believe they were. 

Regarding those stashed HD shirts... I swear I will hop on my sled and ride to cold azz Wisconsin and push you down for them, lol!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiway said:


> ...they had a drop tail s/s I would kill to get my hands on now...7oz I believe they were.


Ohhhhhhhh!!!! Drop tail!! I SWEAR if those came back they would be hot!!! And the polos too!

And who remenbers "Peppercorn" fleece?

(Tygeron's exuberance quickly turns to menancholy as his eyes well with water...)

"Uh, I was cutting onions, man...(sniff)...damn onions!"


----------



## hazeremover (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiway said:


> Much obliged on the trip down memory lane over Steadman and Signal- they had a drop tail s/s I would kill to get my hands on now...7oz I believe they were.
> 
> Regarding those stashed HD shirts... I swear I will hop on my sled and ride to cold azz Wisconsin and push you down for them, lol!


I dunno if it's just my old and moldy brain or what but many of those older brands, along with the current usual suspects, seemed to have a much taller/longer cut throughout their tee lines. The HealthKnit 50/50 is another brand that comes to mind. Tall cut and the tees lasted a long time. 

Hiway, I wish I had a pallet of those blanks. The sad reality is the last time I scoped, there was almost only a dozen left.


----------



## Hiway (Apr 8, 2011)

You want a nice, inexpensive shirt that has mass appeal and is currently in style and all the rage? Takes prints like a dream, comes in sizes up to 5x, and runs about $8 per unit wholesale blank?

I'm not telling, lol! (it is a blend though...50/50- but it wears like soft denim, and holds plastisol like a dream)


----------



## shirtsinbulk (Feb 6, 2009)

The new Fruit of the Looms shrink too much. Hands down, Gildan 2000 or 5000 is the way to go.


----------



## Marlena13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Great and so soft material..I like it very much.


----------

